# Add concentrate to bought juice?



## Hooked (9/10/17)

I bought a bottle of caramel and a bottle of passion fruit. It's the first time that I'm trying this brand and to my disappointment, neither of them has any flavour whatsoever.  If I bought concentrates, could I simply add them to bring out the flavour?


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Hooked said:


> I bought a bottle of caramel and a bottle of passion fruit. It's the first time that I'm trying this brand and to my disappointment, neither of them has any flavour whatsoever.  If I bought concentrates, could I simply add them to bring out the flavour?



Which juices did you buy @Hooked ?
If you dont tell us we cant advise you properly

Only kidding

Of course you can add concentrates to ready made juices. Thats what they did when they made it - now you just adding more. 

I do it every day. I have several bottles of menthol concentrate which I add to most of my fruity vapes to very good effect.

Ive never tried adding other flavours but it works with menthol!

Just try adding a very little bit at first. You can always add more but cant remove if you put in too much. Give it a good shake as well.

Runs away and hides..... 

will leave the rest to the DIY experts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Which juices did you buy @Hooked ?
> If you dont tell us we cant advise you properly
> 
> Only kidding
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

